# there's no reaction when I connect my android phone via USB

## ceyes

hello 

I met a problem

 my linux kernel is complied by myself , the kernel  works well since I found it can't recgnize my phone

when I connect it via USB 

my phone is Sony Ericsson st18i

in a normal situation is When you connect an Android phone to your PC, it will usually ask you in what mode it should appear to the PC (charge only, disk drive, USB tethering, …). 

but when I connect my phone to my gentoo ,my phone gives no reaction, it just charges.

and on my gentoo , I also can't found the USB device (use lsusb)

I think there is some wrong in my kernel ,I should recompile it 

but I realy don't know which option should be choosed

who can help me

below was /var/log/message when I connect my phone to gentoo

```

Dec 26 18:12:27 gentoo klogd: [21543.839031] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 15 using ehci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21543.953957] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21543.954304] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.056064] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 16 using ehci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.170963] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.171126] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.274068] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 17 using ehci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.287099] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.287211] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.390066] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 18 using ehci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.403458] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.403590] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.622037] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 14 using uhci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.749077] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.777081] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.779099] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:28 gentoo klogd: [21544.933059] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 15 using uhci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.115085] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.143089] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.146224] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.249030] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 16 using uhci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.276121] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.304078] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.307085] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.461045] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 17 using uhci_hcd

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.488084] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.515293] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

Dec 26 18:12:29 gentoo klogd: [21545.518089] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32
```

----------

## forrestfunk81

Device Drivers ---> SCSI device suport -->

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI generic support

<*> SCSI media changer support

<*> Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

Device Drivers ---> USB support --->

EHCI, OHCI, and UHCI stuff depending on your USB hardware.

Iirc USB Debugging (Android Settings, Applications, Development) must be enabled.

----------

## ceyes

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> SCSI device suport -->
> 
> <*> SCSI disk support
> 
> <*> SCSI generic support
> ...

 

thanks for your kindness

but all that you said I have done before

my other USB devices all work well at my gentoo

only this phone have problem

and here is the dmesg relative to it

```
[  578.554890] usb usb1: usb wakeup-resume

[  578.554896] usb usb1: usb auto-resume

[  578.554900] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: resume root hub

[  578.574109] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  578.574132] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[  578.574138] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[  578.675126] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0008 evt 0000

[  578.675140] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[  578.726307] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  578.726313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  578.777129] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 2 using ehci_hcd

[  578.828310] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  578.828316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  578.891471] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  578.891593] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[  578.891967] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  578.892086] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  578.944313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  578.944323] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  578.995131] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd

[  579.046310] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  579.046316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  579.109470] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  579.109593] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[  579.109967] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  579.110172] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  579.162308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  579.162313] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  579.213130] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd

[  579.225719] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  579.225843] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[  579.226201] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  579.226339] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  579.278432] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

[  579.278437] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  579.329132] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

[  579.341594] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  579.341718] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[  579.342089] usb 1-3: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  579.342212] usb 1-3: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  579.343028] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3

[  579.349113] usb usb4: usb wakeup-resume

[  579.349120] usb usb4: usb auto-resume

[  579.349125] usb usb4: wakeup_rh

[  579.355077] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0008

[  579.355091] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port:3 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[  579.355103] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  579.381041] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_resume

[  579.381054] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: port 1 portsc 0093,00

[  579.381061] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001

[  579.459087] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[  579.482083] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[  579.482100] hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[  579.584087] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 2 using uhci_hcd

[  579.713086] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[  579.720088] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  579.725087] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[  579.740066] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  579.742085] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  579.845028] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd

[  579.973089] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[  579.980088] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  579.985077] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[  580.000057] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  580.003088] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  580.106083] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 4 using uhci_hcd

[  580.133086] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[  580.140078] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  580.143087] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[  580.158088] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  580.160084] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  580.263059] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device number 5 using uhci_hcd

[  580.290085] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

[  580.297088] usb 4-1: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[  580.302086] usb 4-1: default language 0x0409

[  580.317082] usb 4-1: Dual-Role OTG device on non-HNP port

[  580.320088] usb 4-1: can't set HNP mode: -32

[  580.321119] hub 4-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  582.002022] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[  582.002031] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[  582.002033] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: suspend root hub

[  583.002059] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[  583.002068] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[  583.002071] usb usb4: suspend_rh

```

----------

## dE_logics

This's a bug with Android which I'm also suffering from.

----------

## d_u_s_t

I can't find any resources about this Android Bug, but to provide workarounds:

- Unset OTG in kernel config (under USB support) and compile a new kernel. There is no other way to fix this OTF.

OR

- Use a USB Hub. OTG only works on "direct" connections between a device and the root hub. If there is something in between HNP isn't called.

Hope that helps future visitors of this page!

----------

## dE_logics

 *d_u_s_t wrote:*   

> I can't find any resources about this Android Bug, but to provide workarounds:
> 
> - Unset OTG in kernel config (under USB support) and compile a new kernel. There is no other way to fix this OTF.
> 
> OR
> ...

 

It persists in Windows also.

Guess what, after I removed cleaned and reinserted the SDcard, everything was ok.

----------

## ceyes

 *d_u_s_t wrote:*   

> I can't find any resources about this Android Bug, but to provide workarounds:
> 
> - Unset OTG in kernel config (under USB support) and compile a new kernel. There is no other way to fix this OTF.
> 
> OR
> ...

 

I just tried as you said

now it works normally

Thank you very much

----------

